
46% of 2015 Tech IPOs Are Underwater, 62% Under Their First Day Closes - nickfrost
https://mattermark.com/46-2015-tech-ipos-underwater-62-first-day-closes/
======
mikestew
I'm too lazy to go find a source, but this is about on par with IPOs in
general by my recollection. In fact, for all IPOs, I thought the number was
even higher than that. But my number comes from ten or so years ago, and it
comes from an unreliable memory.

EDIT: well, here's one article pinning it at 68%. But it still seems tech-
heavy, and it's the Huffington Post, so take it FWIW.
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/10/10/2011-ipos-are-
under...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/10/10/2011-ipos-are-
underwater_n_976291.html)

------
SamReidHughes
You would expect an efficient market to set prices such that they have the
same EV as other options, so this is not surprising or disappointing. And
you'd expected the median to be a money-loser if there's a skewed
distribution.

